# Recessive genes?



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

So it's been a while since I've breed mice and have had a couple of breeding projects in between. Last time I bred I was going for a certain dominate trait in a mouse. This time I might have a mouse with a recessive gene that i want. (Fuzzy fur)

With recessive genes does both parents need to have it in order for any of the babies to have it, or is there a chance if one parent has the gene and the other doesn't?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Recessives have to have both parents at least carry it. If one parent has two copies but the other doesn't then the F1 generation will all be carriers, breed one of those back to the parent and in the F2 generation 50% will be fuzzy, 50% carrying fuzzy.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Okay, doesnt inbreeding cause genetic issues?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes and no.

I say yes only in the sense that there are recessive genetic health issues that you may not know about underlying in your mice that can be brought to the front a lot faster by inbreeding, but it doesn't cause those genetic issues, they're already there to begin with. This can be good so you can find out early rather than a lot later down the line.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Okay, that does make sense. Hoping there are no issues.


----------

